# Falsetto: Nay or Nay?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

do you like falsetto? why/why not?

personally, I find it repulsive (with one or two exceptions). it's thin, unsupported, generally lacks control (especially on high notes) and generally comes across as supplicating and lacking conviction or solidarity.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Sounds like you haven't heard a good countertenor. With enough practise, all the problems you list can be eliminated.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> do you like falsetto? why/why not?
> 
> personally, I find it repulsive (with one or two exceptions). it's thin, unsupported, generally lacks control (especially on high notes) and generally comes across as supplicating and lacking conviction or solidarity.


it really depends. It could be terrible but there are many singers who are capable to use it in a great way (I'm not speaking necessarily of classical singers). 
Skip James





Aaron Neville





Marvin Gaye 





Bim Sherman





Jimmy Scott





Tim Buckley 





Peter Hamill





Robert Wyatt





but I confess that actually I don't know if there's any difference between falsetto and head voice.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Nay. I don't like falsetto as a rule, but all kinds of singers have accented a line or verse, even in pop, to good effect.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nay or nay? You don't give us much options


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Morton Harkett (a-ha) has a brilliant falsetto. But yes - a bad falsetto can be all those things you list.


----------

